# Excision of radial head



## ojonse (Sep 25, 2013)

Dr documented excision of radial head & using cpt code 24164 (Implant removal-radial head), diagnosis is 813.05 (communited fx- radial head), I can't find a CPT code for excision of radial head.
any help?


Thanks,
Olga


----------

